# Pom Gets Wifi



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

```
My self-indulgent mess of a first game, starring an entire cast of dogs!!

Featuring: 
-2 endings! 
-Over 20 dog breeds! 
-dum shibe 
-100 billion lines of dialogue 
-About 2000 references to obscure video games that only I will understand 
-My tears
```

_Pom Gets Wifi _is a Good Game that discusses the topical issues of today. It is short and *free *so you should go play it right now.

Click

bonus screenshot:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

I mis-read this topic as "Porn gets Wii fit"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I mis-read this topic as "Porn gets Wii fit"



I believe we all did


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I mis-read this topic as "Porn gets Wii fit"


go play the game now this game is important it will change your life


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> go play the game now this game is important it will change your life


B-but that's Rance






Horrid


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm dying.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

Yowie wowie!!!


----------



## Willow (Oct 21, 2013)

I've  had this game sitting in my downloads for weeks and still have yet to actually extract the files. 

Same with DRAMAtical Murder but that's an entirely different story.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> DRAMAtical Murder



Yowie wowie!!!


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm dying.


die in a fire



Willow said:


> I've  had this game sitting in my downloads for weeks and still have yet to actually extract the files.


get extractin your free copy of winrar aint gonna register itself son



Imperial Impact said:


> Yowie wowie!!!


RIP Mission J Frog


----------



## Willow (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yowie wowie!!!


This keeps me young 



			
				Kazooie said:
			
		

> get extractin your free copy of winrar aint gonna register itself son


I actually use something different. And it's free:B


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

Only in hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis world, Pom.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Only in hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis world, Pom.


why would you not link the crush40 version where is your nippon spirit


----------



## Lobar (Oct 21, 2013)

pom is such a bad doge


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

PomreadingsomeshittyfanficfromFAdotcom.png


Lobar said:


> pom is such a bad doge








Just like Willow


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> PomreadingsomeshittyfanficfromFAdotcom.png







this ship's headin' straight into da sun


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow
         Such pom

       very game
  Much WIFI



             Wow


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2013)

TV Nihon joke #23878349787340748783479845




It's seppuku




BOMBER!


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 22, 2013)

did you incinerate the shibe?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> did you incinerate the shibe?


Nah, I got the "good" ending.


Kazooie said:


> this ship's headin' straight into da sun


----------

